

Think Crosswords meets Scrabble meets Angry Birds - pleazart
http://www.uspeaklanguages.com/signup/

======
pleazart
Play and discover your way to fluency. Our unique language learning
applications have had a lot of love and thought put into them - making the
product something really rather special.

